# memory acid peroxide & using old solutions and more



## butcher (May 25, 2008)

processing memory,HCl/H202/air on cut off fingers, got good foils, then took rest of memory circuit with solder, Ic's, smd's, put them in used HCl/H2O2 solution heated to evap some liquid, would turn dark grn on hot plate and coffee pot, this removes Ic's & smd's and lead lil Cu, when solution cools ppt's lead and some copper monohydrate, leaving circuit board ready to remove gold traces, may have gold in lead copper and solution but can reprocess these, dont expect much there because I did not add any H202 to spent solution, the only oxidizer was what was there and the heat, this solution will most likely precipitate gold if any because of copper content. I also read a post were a smart feller use a sealed bucket or jar with an supply air hose going in and one coming out that he ran to into water to catch acid (makeshift acid collection ,fumehood thing) this Idea can be used when treating metals with nitric to capture NO2 fumes and bubble them through water to make pure HNO3 with out heat , I have made strong HNO3 many times with sand bath, teflon, ice bath,nitrate fertilizers, concentrated new battery acid and heat ,this is not something I will try to explain here process the needs lots of study to do safely but can easyily be done. many of old solutions can be reused made into products you buy, like copper sulfate crystals to remove roots in sewer systems, copper chloride crystals to clean soot from wood stove fireplaces, the list goes on and on, if you have an excess and a little search engine can find a use for it, make it into a product and learn chemistry will having fun, keep it safe and lets be very careful because the things we are using can be a danger to us and future generations if not dealt with properly, very good info and instructions are on this sight and thanks to the people managing it, & looking after it, an age old art and secrets is being brought out in the open, I know they are being blessed and maybe getting some valueable metals that would be lost back to the earth. (butcher)


----------



## Harold_V (May 26, 2008)

butcher---

I don't mean to demean your post, but I must confess, I tried, _and failed _to read what you had to say. 

*Please* use at least minimal punctuation and caps in your posts, perhaps making more than one huge sentence. What you posted borders on the impossible to read. 

Harold


----------



## Lino1406 (May 26, 2008)

Try to define, answers? questions?


----------



## butcher (May 30, 2008)

well I aint much fer writin, but if,n ya slow down and look ya might see. that was a way i removed components from circuit board to get to gold, if ya dont see it maybe ya dont need it. sorry doin the best i can, not much for these computers, maybe ill just keep my typewriter quiet and not try & contribute.


----------



## Rag and Bone (May 30, 2008)

Butcher,

Welcome to the forum.

I talk like you write. Though, my lungs require me to add a period or comma occasionaly, so I can take a breath...

I'm interested in your AP method. 

How do you know when the solution is spent? Can't you add more H2O2 or aerate and re-use it?


----------



## butcher (May 31, 2008)

the acid peroxide method is not mine, better instructions than i can give are on this (web sight gold recovery . us ) if my memory is correct. look for (Ap) also a smart feller named steve has web sight linked to this one that can give ya a whirl of info and videos, he uses an offshoot of old mining technique ,copper leaching, also used in removing copper etching from circuit boards traces, using hydrochloric acid and peroxide, air bubbled through solution gives oxidizer (a substitute or acsessory to peroxide) basically hydrochloric acid (muratic acid or HCL) wont hardly disolve copper on its own but with oxygen to oxidize outer layer the chloride will gobble it up, this will disolve copper and other metals higher than it see( eletromotive series). leaving the gold and most other platinum group metals undisolved, this is good for thin copper or if long enough or with heat for plated pins, one problem is lots of copper in solution, if you get too much peroxide it will disolve the gold. take HCl two parts and add one part peroxide lil at time this when a copper is aded makes copper chloride a very effective echant, best used on the gold coated copper in circuit boards the peroxide is basically water with an extra oxygen (H2O2) which easily gives up an oxygen molecule to oxydize the copper base metal ect. and the chlorine from the muratic (HCL) hydrochloric acid gives up its hydrogen and binds with the copper turning the mix a green color, as oxygen is used up solution gets dark green and can add lil peroxide to give it a boost (clear green). but not too much because then you could oxidize the gold (which is much harder to oxidize). also can use air bubbled from fish tank air supply, this saves on peroxide and slows down the accumulation of acid, if you start getting white powder of copper chloride in bottom of jar it needs a little more HCL to disolve it, if any gold is in solution (usually almost none) you can test for it with tin(95%) solder tiny bits disolved in warmed HCL, called stannous chloride (SnCL) a drop of this placed on a drop of acid solution that may contain gold on a white piece of paper will turn violet purple to a black if there is slightest amount of gold darker the color, the more Au. if there by chance was gold in the solution you can use sodium metabisulfite, or ferrous sulfate, or any of another metals like copper , zink, or your choice of precipitants to get the gold to drop out as a brown powder, but with Acid peroxide and clean copper and thin gold plating, like circuit boards the plating comes off solid form with very little base metals and can be reprocessed easily to pure gold. this acid is reuseable over and over. my post above was a couple of ways that i use the spent acids since I generate so much of it , as I do alot of processing and many different types of processes, and reuse as much as I can, before dropping the dangerous metals and neutalizing them to a salt water. i do have a favorite process for pins that strips the gold leaves it solid and at the same time makes 68% nitric acid that I use for other processes and a copper sulfate as byproduct I would love to share it but not sure if I can explain it to where it is safe for most any reader, as I aint much for writin on these computers and never did learn where my periods and comma's go or much else bout english ect. its not that I aint smart just didnt have the oppertunitys, kinda like Harold an Expert gold REfiner who didnt learn the chemistry, God gives us all different talents/ life gives us all different experiences, maybe Ill get better writing thanks for reply Rag Bone as it hurt when Harold couldnt understand what i had to say, as just from reading this post I have come to have alot of respect for the man.


----------



## Oz (May 31, 2008)

You will find that the most experienced people on here talk straight and sometimes that can make one feel a bit low. But face it, we are here to learn from others that know more than we do, right? It can take a tough skin sometimes to hear criticism, but I have found almost all of it on here to be with the best of intentions. 

I would like to hear about your favorite process for pins.

Oz


----------



## Harold_V (May 31, 2008)

butcher said:


> it hurt when Harold couldnt understand what i had to say,



Butcher,
Sorry for the misunderstanding. It's not that I don't understand what you're saying-----it's just too damned hard for my tired 68 year old eyes to sort out the words when they're one huge sentence. 

For the record, I don't like posts in all caps, either. I speak out instantly when such posts are made. 

Having said that, I'm not familiar with the work-arounds being used today. All of my refining experiences came via the use of commercial acids. Mind you, I'm not down on any of the new processes, just unfamiliar. That's why I rarely comment on such posts. I leave them for those that know and understand the processes. 

I hoped you wouldn't take my comments personally----I'm certainly not at odds with you-----but-----and there's a but-----it would be in your best interest to try to break up your comments in small sentences. It makes the entire post easier to read----and makes it much easier if a guy wants to find a particular passage. 

I don't mean to sound like an English teacher-----I hardly qualify. I barely graduated from high school----and have never been schooled in the ways of proper writing. I'm sure an English teacher would enjoy more than a few laughs at my posts. Bottom line is I post, and you should, too. 

I see you're in Oregon. I'm not all that far from you. Do you get north?

Harold


----------



## butcher (May 31, 2008)

C,riticism ok, just hit soft spot, maybe I tried to shorten the post too much, using too many abbreviations and terms of electronics some might not recognize, and trying to discribe several things at once,not enough schoolin, ok enough chit chat. The process uses distillation, if not done properly can be dangerous as with most any proceedure in this field, this process is nothing new but does do several things at once. uses a cheap nitrate fertilizer and sulfuric acid, sulfuric acid (H2SO4)(new) napa or autoparts, boiling point approx 338 deg C,33% will need to be concentrated, since its boiling point is so high can heat it and boil off the water portion, I do not boil out all the water as some water is benificial, (if concentrated needed for other processes boil till white fumes 98%), I boil approx 8 cups down to 6cups, my hot plate sits on a fiberglass catch pan, every thing done outdoors! several miles to my nearest neighbor, then I use approx one pound of a nitrate fertilizer, sodium nitrate (soda nitre)(NaNO3) 16-0-0, or pottasium nitrate(KNO3) sold as stump remover, now my setup a gallon pickle jar with a 1/2 thick piece of teflon I turned on lath to perfectly fit jar a hole drilled in center slightly smaller than the hose a hard clear hose used for chemistry and strong acids, this hose catches gas from top of jar, in this jar my 1# KNO3 then baby food jar of cut Gold plated pins, (solder removed), then my cooled 6 cups of sulfuric, every thing must be prepared before I add the sulfuric because once added it starts to generate NO fumes which pickup an oxygen from air to make NOX (red deadly fumes).this hose from pickle jar, goes into the botom of another bottle, through another teflon made cork with two hose. this bottle has a small amount of water in bottom that hose from large pickle jar can bubble its gas through water and collect the hydrogen oxygen from the water,the other hose from this bottle collects its gas going to third bottle bubbling through water this third bottle allowsgas to escape. strong acid will be in first condenser bottle ,now the pickle jar is in a large stainless steel pan sand bath sitting on about an inch of sand,then sand filled around jar with sand.this allows for heating without breakage, (glass do not change temperatures too fast)and also acts as catch pan, this pan sits on electric burner hot plate. the condenser bottle's we are distilling into sit in an ice water bath at lower level (cools gas condensing & create vacuum) the Teflon)lids are taped with teflon tape then black electric tape then I use cloth tape, (I dont worry about pressure build up, the heat and tape allows a type of pressure relief if its needed),the condenser bottles are taped prior to adding sulfuric acid to the pickle jar and pickle jar is taped, as soon after sulfuric is added as I can,( to save every bit of those brown fumes). now we add low heat (DO NOT SHOCK GLASS) just enough to generate NO2 red brown fumes which bubble gas through water of the first condenser then it collects a hydrogen from water and oxygen and makes HNO3, since the sulfuric acid is a dehydrator it changes the azeotrope boiling point, and allows for an up to 68% HNO3 strength (depending on molar ratio). CAUTION DO NOT LEAVE THIS UNATTENDED, DO NOT REMOVE OR LOWER HEAT FROM PICKLE JAR WITHOUT REMOVING HOSE FROM CONDENSER BOTTLE, LOWERING HEAT CREATES A VACUUM, WHICH WILL SUCK COOLER CONDENSED SOLUTIN BACK INTO HOT JAR AND BREAKING IT CAUSING A MESS AND LOST GOLD(MIXED WITH SAND)(then you will have to learn to process ore). I raise heat as needed to keep the NO2 gas going, till the solution is complete (color changes to blue sulfite). this is using the weak nitric I have made in pickle jar to oxidize the copper from pins and the sulfate to gobble up the copper since neither of these eat my gold its there as flakes and shells powder ect. at same time we are distilling a nitric acid we can use for other processes cleaning base metals Aqua Regia ect. and we are making a byproduct of copper sulfate, which can be used in electroplating, or evaporated to a salt for other chemistry uses, or used in refining (it stores easily) or can be used for root removal in sewer lines (product sold for 6 dollars at walmart).many other uses ,the byproducts from refining can be used for several things,after using them several times in refining slowing down our waste stream. store nitric out of sun (light destroys it) I use bottles made for nitric (teflon in lids) (brown bottles or clear bottles shielded from light), Nitric acid will eat rubber and cork(especially hot), this is why I use teflon, electrical tape holds up well for short period of time, when solution is done and your gold is in bottom of jar of copper sulfate liquid, remove hose from condenser then you can lower heat , note this wiil start to salt, and will need diluted to keep liquid state, it seems to take more water after it has salted to disolve that if kept from salting to begin with, (remember do not change temperature of glass fast).I let Gold settle and decant remove liquid copper sulfate. gold can be cleaned further for more pureity Cu+ H2SO4 + KNO3 =CuSO4 (KSO4) + NO2 + H2O then NO2 + H2O = HNO3 maybe chemist can correct me if I miss figured. (IM just learning) , this can be done safely but as with any thing, I dont just read about something and try it without studying it further, these acids are dangerous, this process can be also, if not done properly, as with many things, we cant just give our kids the keys to the car and turn them loose on the freeway before they learn to drive. Butcher


----------

